# How do I post a poll?



## PhilBurton (Mar 19, 2016)

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Mar 20, 2016)

Polls are an optional extension of any new thread. 
Click  on {New Thread}
and scroll down to the poll section


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 20, 2016)

Cletus,

That is what I did. But when I clicked on Preview, I saw only the text I typed, not the poll itself.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 20, 2016)

AFAIK, there has never been a poll created with the new forum software. I don't know what it is supposed to look like in Preview. The Preview may only show the text block and not all of the database entries that are associated with the poll.   If you want to create a poll, follow it on through to submission, If it does not come out right, you can delete the thread (or I/we can).


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 20, 2016)

clee01l said:


> AFAIK, there has never been a poll created with the new forum software. I don't know what it is supposed to look like in Preview. The Preview may only show the text block and not all of the database entries that are associated with the poll.   If you want to create a poll, follow it on through to submission, If it does not come out right, you can delete the thread (or I/we can).


Cletus,

So I sucked it up  and posted my poll.  And whaddya know!  It worked.  Which licence do you have:  Perpetual (LR 6) or monthly CC?

Phil


----------

